# Hand Held GPS



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Does any one use a hand held GPS? What brand and color or not? Is a color screen worth the extra price? I am thinking about getting one but there is so many brands and models I don't know which way to go.

Thanks for your input.

Charles Pensacola


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

personally i prefer the the "ifinder" models cause their cheap and still have streets maps...but there's much better and more advanced ones out there.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a Garmin 76c. It has streets and highways preloaded. I have used it for hunting, fishing, off roading and hiking. It uses two AA batteries, I wish that it was rechargeable but the battery life is good.


----------

